# GTR R35 by Exelixis Motorsport



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

This is the adventure of a GTR R35 A “little” different.
Originally the car is a Nissan GTR R35 JDM purchased from NISMO premises, Osaka, in 2008. On its standard it had 511 cp and 588 Nm.

The 8 months adventure on the world’s seas and oceans ended in Nov 2008 when finally, it made it to Romania. On the same time, together with the car, came the MINES titanium exhaust system with sport catalysts and the COBB ACCES TUNER PRO.

After fitting the exhaust system we used the COBB device, the car was softed getting to *540 cp *for a *1 bar *pressure. On the presumption that there’s place for better, eventually, the sport catalysts were given up on a Y pipe + custom downpipes’ favour and to be re-softed, taking into account Cobb’s limits, a Piasini Engineering custom soft was implemented. 
The result was an excellent one, ending up with *683 CP *for *1.5 bar*.

The car was raced but after a while its transmission started to get tired. 

http://194.88.148.40/?mmid=fab214a2beb8c8f56

http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179862&d=1258482825


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

This was the beginning of “craziness”, on the presumption that much more can be done, a plan, which implies major changes and substantial costs, was conceived, this being one of the “soul” project for Exelixis Motorsport.

In order for the transmission problems to be fixed a replacing of most of the gearbox internals with PPG products was taken; the chosen clutch was an upgraded 900cp from SSP. For the gear box’s hydraulic system’s, DODSON Motorsport parts were used.

On the fact that this wasn’t just a change of the 1 st gear sprocket whole process was supervised by Glenn Cupit, DODSON’s chief engineer. Therefore, Glenn came from New Zeeland to assist the “transplant” and to offer a valuable training to our mechanics on the complete changing and upgrading a GTR box regards.

Also, a SSP oil cooler kit for transmission and DODSON watercooler “special recipe” were added.

http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179894&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179895&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179896&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179897&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179898&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179899&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179900&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179901&d=1258483712
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180621&d=1258538005
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180622&d=1258538005
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180623&d=1258538005
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1181201&d=1258559936


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

On the engine side it was used a unique configuration, so far, that being the setting of 2 Garrett GT3563R turbines, 650 cp each.
To adjust their power 2  44mm Tial external waste gates were chosen, each being able to handle up to 550cp.

The new turbines adjustment on the engine required different headers. And this is how the collaboration with Mihail started, him being chosen to manufacture them. Starting from 0, welding piece by piece to give a perfect flow to the gases, he finished it in 10 days.
Next step was sending it off together with the turbines to get ceramic coated , (on first ones’ case inside and outside), process that besides thermal protection secures an optimized flow to the gases. 

Once this process was over the whole asembly was set up on the car and next move was modifying the downpipes according to the existent available space and the turbo flanges.

Although excellent, MINES 80mm exhaust system could not bear the new configuration, therefore it was changed with a 90mm titanium exhaust system provided by GTC Titan. After, the injectors were replaced with 950cc ones and a intank HKS fuel pump was added.

Also they were fitted 2 Turbosmart atmospheric BOV’s.

http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179931&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179932&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179933&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179934&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179935&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179936&d=1258484499
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179940&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179941&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179942&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179943&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179944&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179945&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179946&d=1258484729
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180674&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180675&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180676&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180677&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180678&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180679&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180680&d=1258540395
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1182291&d=1258641325
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1182292&d=1258641325
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1182293&d=1258641325


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

To continue the premiere habit that this car brings, it was equipped with DYMAG carbon fibre rims and magnesium spokes, their weight on 20’’ being only 7.5 kg, and a cooling silicon Forge pipe set made on special request for this car.

At this moment the car works excellent, on a 0.7 bar pressure but the story won’t end up here. 

The final target of this project is somewhere at a 900-1000 cp and a around 1200 Nm.

http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179958&d=1258485472
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179959&d=1258485472
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179960&d=1258485472
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179961&d=1258485472
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1179962&d=1258485472


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Fair does, look forward to hearing how this car continues to devlop:thumbsup:

Is this a road car or a track car?


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Road car prepared mostly for drag.

Also on the way are the intercoolers from Greddy and Haltech Platinum Pro

Sorry but i did not find any solution to upload the pictures, if someone can help me with that i would apreciate it.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

manifold looks like junk. other than that great idea's.
this is a little better
edit: my picture doesnt show up


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

It maybe looking like junk but the gas flow is going inside the manifold.and that surface is glass like smooth. So it's a personal choice if you want something to go or something to show.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Manifold looks good, dont listen to the haters.
Great to see people pushing the GTR forward.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, Impressive build! What are your quarter mile times looking like?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

DRAGON said:


> Manifold looks good, dont listen to the haters.
> Great to see people pushing the GTR forward.


If spending that much money on the car, it's only a little more to have it so it's presentable as well :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Exelixis said:


> Road car prepared mostly for drag.
> 
> Also on the way are the intercoolers from Greddy and Haltech Platinum Pro
> 
> Sorry but i did not find any solution to upload the pictures, if someone can help me with that i would apreciate it.


You need to have them hosted online, like on Photobucket, then paste the URLs of each photo into your post with [ url ] before and [ /url ] after, but without the gaps I've put in.


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

No quarter mile time yet, we will measure the time and also the power after we install everything and finish the setup.

Regarding the looks and the money spent, i bet you know that ceramic coating isn't cheap and besides nobody will see them.
Anyway i'm glad that a 100% Romanian product attracts so much attention....i'm talking about the headers of course


----------



## HHHGTR (Nov 22, 2009)

great project, what WHP does it make at 0.7 bar with the current set up? what max boost are you looking at? can't wait to see the drag numbers with full power


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

what is CP? you say 683cp and target goal of 900 to 1000cp. what is the conversion of cp to whp in america? i cannot find any coversion calculators online.

also what is a stock R35 run on that dyno? and are you running any drivetrain loss? if so what amount, 20% 15% 30% etc?


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello again, we worked hard and finally the car is ready.:clap:
The Haltech Platinum Pro was installed on the car and after that we made the tune-up on our dyno.
Many thanks to Spyros Panopoulos (Extreme Tuners Greece) who made the electronics tune-up.
Here you have the dyno sheets for different boost pressures:
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1204780&d=1259945219
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1204781&d=1259945219
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1204782&d=1259945219
http://forum.4tuning.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=1204783&d=1259945219


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What's that in real units?

Why use Haltech rather than Cobb?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> What's that in real units?


902ps ~ 889bhp
1005Nm ~ 741lbft


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks, very impressive. I presume that is corrected for at the flywheel?
Be interesting to know the at the wheel figure and, again, why the decision to go with Haltech.


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

We had Cobb and it's really painfull, it needs a lot of time to upload and download map files so you can't make real time modifications.
Haltech on the other side is allowing to make real time modifications and is offering also the posibility to "play" with the transmision in order to make faster gear changes, we didn't use this yet but we intend to.

Of course after such a hard work you need to have some fun, so we decided to have some fun on the highway against a worthy adversary. :thumbsup:
Enjoy :clap:
YouTube - GT R 35 by Exelixis Motorsport 900+ Hp vs Stock Corvette ZR1
YouTube - GT R 35 by Exelixis Motorsport vs Corvette ZR1 2'nd
YouTube - Corvette ZR1 stock vs GT R35 900 + BWHP


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Exelixis said:


> We had Cobb and it's really painfull, it needs a lot of time to upload and download map files so you can't make real time modifications.
> Haltech on the other side is allowing to make real time modifications and is offering also the posibility to "play" with the transmision in order to make faster gear changes, we didn't use this yet but we intend to.
> 
> Of course after such a hard work you need to have some fun, so we decided to have some fun on the highway against a worthy adversary. :thumbsup:
> ...


That is simply awesome! Love the sound of the ZR1, but the GT-R annihilates it.
I love the way East European enthusiasts just take over highways for their vids. Might be worth a trip over there...


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

With all the 'hangers on' this looks like a serious accident waiting to happen. Can you imagine trying that in the UK!!!??
GTR looks amazing though - but it sounds like a real handful - lots of tranny and rev noise even when just cruising.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks, very impressive. I presume that is corrected for at the flywheel?


Think so. 900whp would completely obliterate the clutch.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ Exelixis: Grab yourself a Driftbox and measure a 0-200km/h or 0-300km/h run...your video shows 0-240 on the speedo(true ca 0-230km/h) in about 14-15 sec,my "Ipod´ed" Stock-GTR can do that without a problem....


----------

